# Which Classical Musicians Had the Most Evolution Throughout Their Careers?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Beethoven comes to mind.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Stravinsky
Klemperer (his tempos used to be much swifter)


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Wolfgang Rübsam springs to mind.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

If it's evolution in the sense of change of style, then Beethoven, Wagner and Stravinsky are the three that immediately come to my mind.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Schoenberg ... case closed!

P.S. Klemperer wasn't so much a change of style as a change of health and ability.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

premont said:


> Wolfgang Rübsam springs to mind.


This I have to explore


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Besides the obvious ones like Beethoven, Stravinsky or Schoenberg, I'll go with Schnittke. The early, middle and late period works from him sound like they were each written by a different composer and sometimes this occurs in the same work. Truly a mad man!


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> This I have to explore


One can say, that Wolfgang Rübsam has undegone three fases of interpretation.

1) A new and fresh HIP style lasting to about 1980 (Bach integral for Philips, Buxtehude integral for Bella Musica).

2) A more individual and reflective style lasting to about 2000 (Bach piano series for Naxos, Bach organ integral for Naxos).

3) A completely individual style after 2000, which is difficult to describe - must be heard (Bach on lute-harpsichord on his own label - a few recordings released by Naxos and Brilliant)


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Monteverdi’s work bridged the "old practice" and the "new practice" and enabled the transition from Renaissance to Baroque music. He developed two styles of composition—the heritage of Renaissance polyphony and the new basso continuo technique of the Baroque. As Paul Agnew has said, "Interpreting his madrigals allows us to understand the fantastic evolution of Monteverdi's music through which we discover the revolution that took place in Italian music at the beginning of the seventeenth-century."


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Two to think about are Frank Bridge and Michael Tippett


----------



## RandallPeterListens (Feb 9, 2012)

As others have said, Beethoven, Stravinsky and Schoenberg. I will add Charles Ives as well - listen to his first symphony, then his fourth symphony back-to-back and I think you will agree.

There is also what you might call "reverse evolution". Think of the music of George Rochberg.


----------

